# $ Sandblasting of Duck hunting Kayak needed $



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Looking for someone with a pressure pot style sandblaster to LIGHTLY blast my plastic kayak for greater adherence of paint.

I live in the Goodrich area and will travel up to 20 miles to get this work done.

Know anyone who has a blaster, knows how to use it and needs cash?

PM me for details.

Thanks,


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out the Refuge 
refugeforums.com I can not make the link do to amount of post I have..

There is some info there on stuff you can put on the boat to make paint stick, that is if you can not find someone to blast it for you. Good luck


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I used Scotch-Brite to scuff up the surface of mine with decent success.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

However someone can do the blasting for me.

Now I hope it works out ok, as I tried several different methods to date with no real success.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

You may want to try the special Krylon paints which "bonds" to plastics, polymers, etc. While blasting make create a surface which enhances the ability of your paint to grip it may and probably still will fail. The chemical bonding paints do exactly that, bond the surface with the paint.

Here's a list of sandblasting businesses near you.

Local business results for sandblasting near Flint, MI

Hallem Painting & Power Wash
2822 Cherokee Ave, Flint - (810) 742-5800

Michigan Fleet Repair Co
6512 N Dort Hwy, Flint - (810) 787-2124

Architectural Sandblasting
(248) 625-0931 

Sweeney's Painting Contractors
(810) 667-4635 

Allied Painting & Blasting Co
(248) 634-0980 

American Sandblasting Co
(248) 625-1511 

All Media Blasting LLC
(248) 274-5085 

Gas Tank Renu USA
(810) 635-9249

RC Auto Detailing & Industrial
(248) 672-8756 

Master Blaster Sandblasting
(248) 437-6960 - more

Gas Tank Renu USA
7415 Grove St, Swartz Creek - (810) 635-9249


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Carpe Diem said:


> You may want to try the special Krylon paints which "bonds" to plastics, polymers, etc. While blasting make create a surface which enhances the ability of your paint to grip it may and probably still will fail. The chemical bonding paints do exactly that, bond the surface with the paint.
> 
> Many of the ones you listed I had already called to discover they were not interested, closed or did not answer their phones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

steelsetter said:


> Looking for someone with a pressure pot style sandblaster to LIGHTLY blast my plastic kayak for greater adherence of paint.
> 
> I live in the Goodrich area and will travel up to 20 miles to get this work done.
> 
> ...


You may want to use plastic bead blasting. Sand may tear it up.
There is a place in Clinton Twp called Strip It. They do all kinds of boats they have 2 large enclosed booths that it would fit in.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I was told when I bought my kayak that all you have to do is take a torch and lightly wave it over the plastic before you paint it. It does something to the plastic that makes it not hold its finish as well so you can paint it I guess.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

Check Craig's list for a sand blaster. I've seen the pot style go for as little as $25. Add some bead and a compressor ( if you don't have one you're welcome to use mine) and you''ll be in business. I've had success with Krylon on plastic patio furniture which to say the least gets flexed quite a bit over the summer and haven't had any flake off.

Running a torch over plastic is known as "flashing" and the intent is to burn off any solvents which are on the surface. I used 3m pads on my surface prep and surface cleaned with acetone which simply evaporates. I will say this about the Krylon and it will scratch like any other paint and shows the underlying color. So if you're looking for scratch resistant you'll probably have to settle for multiple coats of krylon paint over a bead blasted surface.

CD


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Carpe Diem said:


> Check Craig's list for a sand blaster. I've seen the pot style go for as little as $25. Add some bead and a compressor ( if you don't have one you're welcome to use mine) and you''ll be in business. I've had success with Krylon on plastic patio furniture which to say the least gets flexed quite a bit over the summer and haven't had any flake off.
> 
> Running a torch over plastic is known as "flashing" and the intent is to burn off any solvents which are on the surface. I used 3m pads on my surface prep and surface cleaned with acetone which simply evaporates. I will say this about the Krylon and it will scratch like any other paint and shows the underlying color. So if you're looking for scratch resistant you'll probably have to settle for multiple coats of krylon paint over a bead blasted surface.
> 
> CD


Got a blaster and gave the kayak an extreme makeover.








[/IMG]


















[/IMG]

Used a 40/80 grit at 135 psi. from the 80 gallon compressor and I am very pleased with the way things turned out. 

Went from the paint falling off when looking at it.

To so tough you cannot scratch it off

I am now in the process of engineering a blind to hide the dog when in the reeds, and as a layout rig in some very shallow (less than a foot) open water areas I hunt.

Think I have a rough idea of how to do it, and this weekend I am hoping to start the metal working.

Figure with outriggers that will engage the bottom this thing just might be the ultimate for hitting some shallow open water areas that you cannot access except by foot, bike or handcart.

I watched flocks of 100's of divers and teal using some of these spots last year and thought to myself that a low profile easy to haul by hand cart layout would be just the ticket.

Looks like we will find out this year...


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 24, 2003)

That came out looking really good!!! What kind of paint did you go with?


CD


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Carpe Diem said:


> That came out looking really good!!! What kind of paint did you go with?CD


It actually appears to be of better quality than a lot of the factory finishes I have seen on plastic camo gear!

I let it sit out in the sun all day today and when putting it away I tried to scratch the paint and nothing came off, not even a tiny flake. Last season I had to touch up the paint after every hunt as it was orange originally, and that sucked!

With a small fast grass blind on it now it should be invisible, as last year I actuall caked mud and weeds on it and it worked smokin for keeping the dog out of the drink, as a gear/decoy hauler when walking into the marsh, and as a nice place to set my blind bag when gunning.

I would bet if a guy sandblasted his plastic dekes and then repainted them the paint would last twice as long as the factory finish.

However sandblasting is not the most pleasant task in the world......


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

"Sweeeet ! Nice job ! When you finish the blind please post a pic......


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Mike L said:


> When you finish the blind please post a pic......


A week late due to business travel, but I got the hard part done today.

Mount to Kayak.








[/IMG]

By catching the heavy molded seam everything appears to be tough enough to handle the blind. I also used two non bolted "landing pads" with foam inserts under them to help spread the load. At the firm mount after metalworking I inserted rubber washers on each side of the through holes and then cut and ground the bolts for a smooth finish. Time and use will tell if the 1/8" thick plastic will hold.......

Rough fitting and tacking complete.








[/IMG]

Snapshot prior to welding and finish grinding. Used 1/2" round stock for the frame (had it left over from another project) and it probably added around 12#'s to the Kayak. The plan was to also mount some out riggers with drop down poles for stability, but after I started it just did not look like the "best fit". I plan on using T-stakes through the drain holes and small mushroom anchors for stability when using it as a gunning platform in under 1' of water.

Fits the dog.








[/IMG]

Had quite a few birds flare last year from seeing the dog in the Kayak in some very spotty marshes that were *full* of heavy cattail/cover shy birds. So I fit the blind to him and me for cover as I also plan on using this rig as a SHALLOW water layout/sitdown blind on some unique backwater spots I hunt. When we both go he gets the blind and I lay on the back.....

The test.








[/IMG]

Just laid some fastgrass on the side of the boat to make sure everything works. It appears that after the fastgrass is fitted over black snow fence and then attached to the blind. We just might be in business for some flatbill gunning

When you primarily hunt small water marshes, sloughs and drainage ditches like I have been the last several years to avoid the crowds. A rig like this is the cats behind even without the blind as I usually pack in my gear on a hand cart/rickshaw. Now, I m hoping to expand my gunning opportunities by being able to go where there is almost no cover and still have the birds work. Hopefully this will help further insulate me from the gang and provide some open water gunning to me that was impossible to do before


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks awesome! My kayak won't get here for another couple weeks, but once I get it and get it finished I will add some pics. It won't be as nearly as pretty as that, but it should get the job done. Congrats man, that is a sweet rig!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Just a suggestion. Grass your Kayak up.

This is how I rigged my Carsten's Puddler for hunting those skinny water low cover areas.

Mounted eyebolts around the cockpit, 3 down each side and 2 on each end (put wood slats down the inside of fiberglass for strength, flat washers on the inside and 2"x2" aluminum plates outside on the eyebolts for strength ), ran shock cord through the bolts and the handles on the ends and zip tied "KillerWeed" to the cord.

Here's a pic of the finished job:










..... and some of the results. 










My son and I used it in shifts to take these Buffies a couple o' days last year.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

And I would consider that if I did not have to hide my Samdog too.

Maybe I need to buy another one after seeing yours????

I was going to just buy a small layout boat this year, and then talked myself out of it after looking at the logistics.

Have to see how things work out with this rig and just keep tweaking as I go.

I do know that hunting solo or with one other hunter tops using these small rigs. Has allowed me to leave the crowd behind, shoot lots of ducks and have some really cool small water up and personal type hunts.


----------

